# Wwwow



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

For those of you who have not heard the Washtenaw County Sportsmens Club is have its Wild Women of Washtenaw Retreat the Friday and Saturday of mothers day weekend. It is a great time for the women to sit back and learn outdoor activities and hobbies. As of weds. there were 112 women signed up and we are hopping to have it filled up to 150 women. So for those who are interested follow the link below. 

http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

OK ladies time is running out to sign up for WWOW, well not really you can sign up at the door I believe. WWOW is this coming weekend May 11-12 going to be a great time and whole lot of fun. If you haven't gone before and have the weekend free consider coming down it going to be a great time.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

We had another great time at WWOW this year 130 women registered and we had 42 women through out the day shoot archery for the first time what a thrill. For those who couldn't make there is always next year.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad you guys had a great turn out and 42 new archers is outstanding! The WWOW outing is a such a great way to try, learn, and improve on outdoor interests!


----------

